# Hello...



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 19, 2006)

I am new at this forum and I hope I learn lot of things about martial arts.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello Karate Warrior, welcome to Martial Talk.  Please feel free to peruse the site, and join in any of the discussions that interest you.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask a Mentor or Moderator.

How long have you been lurking?


----------



## Kacey (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, Besides your training classes.  Read and start your own library, same for all kinds of training videos, as many different kinds of arts too.

The biggest lesson I got from this is:  If you can get just ONE bit of information, from each one you read/video....than that is ONE more thing added to your own training.

Self-knowledge....seek it with your own training............Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 19, 2006)

Greetings KW :cheers:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, great to have you here KW.  I've only been here a few days myself and have learned a lot and met some really nice and helpful people.

Have fun


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 19, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Karate Warrior!*


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Karate Warrior and what style as if I don't know doyou take and how long have you been in MA.
Terry


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome KW, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...a little late, I know but welcome none the less!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello, and welcome. Don't limit yourself to one of even a few forum topics. Be free. If you cruise, you'll find lots of interesting things, and you might even learn a thing or two from them. Just kidding. There's lots to learn here, ive only been here a day or two, and ive soaked up the info like a sponge in water. 


Good luck!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome


----------

